# Umwandlung CMYK > CMYK bei vorhandenem Profil



## regurge (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, 

übersehe ich etwas, oder gibt es innerhalb von Photoshop tatsächlich keinen sauberen Weg die CMYK Werte zu erhalten?, da mit Standardeinstellungen sich bei einer Umwandlung auch die Werte entsprechend ändern.


----------



## regurge (18. Dezember 2020)

Profil zuweisen - Werte bleiben erhalten
Profil umwandeln - die Farbwerte verändern sich um die Optik zu bewahren


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
ist da jetzt noch eine Fragestellung offen?

Gruß


----------

